# Derrick Rose demonstrates shooting form



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Added bonus: Derrick at McDonald's


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

haha, i loved the end...
"derrick!"
*turns head*
"thats all we needed dawg, thats all we needed!"

lol


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

BenDengGo said:


> haha, i loved the end...
> "derrick!"
> *turns head*
> "thats all we needed dawg, thats all we needed!"
> ...


fanboys.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Derrick Rose is living proof that dieting and eating healthy is a crock of sht lol, the dude ate CANDY for breakfast, lunch and Dinner as a teen, ate fast food in Memphis and apparently still eats McDonalds as a pro and yet he has the best damn PG body in the NBA.... I hate my life. 

Yes I know athletes burn a ton of calories so he can eat more
Yes I know he probably works out a lot

But I think its safe to say that some people can just eat what they want and not be fat, I'm pretty sure Shaq doesnt eat like a pig and hes always been big, heck Prince Fielder is a vegetarian and hes fat!


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

lol derricks face was like, WTHHHH


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Part of Derrick's work out:


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Congrats to Rose for being a finalist for the International Team!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Derrick Rose is living proof that dieting and eating healthy is a crock of sht lol, the dude ate CANDY for breakfast, lunch and Dinner as a teen, ate fast food in Memphis and apparently still eats McDonalds as a pro and yet he has the best damn PG body in the NBA.... I hate my life.
> 
> Yes I know athletes burn a ton of calories so he can eat more
> Yes I know he probably works out a lot
> ...


This is too true. In high school I was running 6-8 miles a day and lifting weights 5 days a week (cross country/track) and never ate much junk food, and yet never could shave all the baby fat. 

My brother in law who is 18 yrs old eats crap all the time and he's a lean 6'4, 180 lbs while I'm 6'0, 195 lbs.


----------

